# Art of Noise - Il Pleure, beginning by Debussy?



## madscooter (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

And sorry everyone for posting this in the wrong section... I see I cannot delete the thread from this section.

On art of noise album "The seducion of Claude Debussy" the opening track contains a wonderful piano part. I have not been able to figure wether this piano part is entirely composed by Art of noise or is it the handwriting of Debussy?

Could somebody take a listen to the youtube video and tell me if the piano part from 0:00 to 0:40 is a Debussy composition or not, and from where?






Thank you very much.


----------

